

Apple Pursuit of Samsung Starts Bordering On Farce - mutert
http://www.forbes.com/sites/haydnshaughnessy/2014/03/31/apple-pursuit-of-samsung-starts-bordering-on-farce/

======
sambeau
_Apple stock isn 't as high as it should be because Apple can't innovate any
more because Apple are too busy fighting a legal battle with Samsung._

Point one is probably true. Point two is probably false which by default makes
point three false.

People have such short memories. Apple has never innovated in public, so we
don't know what they are trying internally and rejecting. Other companies do
so we not only see their innovation — we see their public failures.

There is certainly an interesting article, yet to be written, that could try
to make the argument that the market now wants to see constant, open
innovation (successful or not) rather than sporadic, closed only-ship-when-we-
get-it-right innovation — but this article is not it.

Is the market wanting to see open innovation or are the share prices of Apple
and Google unrelated to this entirely?

~~~
r12e
_Apple can 't innovate any more because Apple are too busy fighting a legal
battle with Samsung._

I think this statement is the biggest problem with the article. I can't
reasonably see how the innovators within Apple would be too bothered by what
the legal team are up to.

~~~
hga
I certainly have a problem with it.

I have a rather firm rule that when a company moves its competition from the
marketplace to the courthouse, it's a bad sign, one way or another.

That doesn't mean they weren't justified in doing so, but it's still a bad
sign, e.g. consumes management and eventually engineer/designer/the creators
of this stuff mind share, tells us they're _really_ worried about competition,
etc. And as noted in the article, tends to result in reputational damage.

------
RyanMcGreal
Apple's underdog shtick stopped being cute a long time ago.

------
jessaustin
Ugghhh... Forbes. Clicking through four pages and then having to scroll to
find my place in TFA makes me uncomfortable about having to upvote the
content.

